# John Deere Restoration Project



## JohnDEERE950 (Jul 3, 2012)

Completely New here so here goes:

I have John Deere 950 I want to rehab/restore. My understanding about the Yanmar 3 cylinder in it is that the 950 and the 1050 models have the same Yanmar it's just that the 1050 had a turbo on it.

1.The first thing I know I need to do for my project is rebuild the motor. Does anyone have any links or suggestions as to obtaining a complete rebuild kit/assembly for it?

2.The second thing I am looking at is (stay with me now I am a hot rodder) I would like to outfit my 950 with the 1050 turbo and intake setup (more power right?) So, Does anyone have any leads on an old turbo setup I can outfit to my Yanmar?

Thanks for all constructive input


----------

